# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Âu >  Sang Pháp ngắm, ngửi và tự làm nước hoa

## NguyenVanLam

Khách du lich có thể tham gia những tour miễn phí tới 3 nhà máy sản xuất nước hoa truyền thống là Parfumerie Fragonard, Molinard và Parfumerie Galimard để tìm hiểu phương pháp biến những bông hoa và cây cối thành tinh dầu như thế nào, đồng thời thoải mái ngắm nghía những trang thiết bị đặc biệt dành cho ngành chế tạo mùi hương.

Tại Parfumerie Fragonard, theo tên của Jean-Honoré Fragonard, họa sĩ thế kỷ 18 sinh tại Grasse, khách du lich được thăm một bảo tàng với chủ đề lịch sử 3.000 năm của ngành nước hoa, ngắm những chai lọ sử dụng để giữ thứ dung dịch đắt như vàng, trong đó một số chai có từ thời Ai Cập và Trung Quốc cổ đại. Hàng năm, nhà sản xuất nước hoa lại tôn vinh một loài hoa nhất định và năm 2011 là năm của hoa cam. Tại các nhà xưởng, từng nhóm khách được học hỏi và tự tay làm ra mùi hương theo ý mình.



Trong tòa nhà được Gustave Eiffel thiết kế, một nhà sản xuất nước hoa của hãng Molinard sẽ giúp khách du lich tạo ra mùi hương của riêng mình. Hương thơm cổ điển của hãng này, Molinard de Molinard có gần 600 thành phần và loại nước hoa bán chạy nhất của họ, Habanita đã có 90 năm tồn tại.

Parfumerie Galimard được thành lập năm 1747 và là nhà cung cấp hương thơm cho triều đình vua Louis XV. Hãng này lưu những loại nước hoa mà khách tự chế tạo vào cơ sở dữ liệu để dễ dàng tìm kiếm khi khách muốn đặt lại loại của mình. Khách cũng thoải mái ngửi kem dưỡng thể, sữa tắm, kem cạo râu và đặt mua ngay. Được sự hướng dẫn của một nhà làm vườn hạng nhất, khách có thể dạo chơi, ngắm cảnh trên những cánh đồng hoa tại làng Gourdon gần đó.

Tại Le Domaine de Manon, nằm bên ngoài Grasse, các chuyến thăm tới những cánh đồng hoa được tổ chức trong thời gian thu hoạch, thường là vào tháng 5 đối với hoa hồng, từ tháng 8 tới giữa tháng 10 đối với hoa nhài. Cả hai loại hoa này được đặt riêng để sử dụng cho nước hoa của hãng Dior. Khi thăm thú, khách có thể hái hoa thoải mái.

Ở thị trấn Manosque, hãng L’Occitane bắt đầu sản xuất hương thơm và các sản phẩm dưỡng thể từ năm 1976, sử dụng các nguyên liệu thiên nhiên và các phương pháp truyền thống của vùng Địa Trung Hải. Có các chuyến thăm nhà máy với các hướng dẫn viên du lich để phục vụ khách.
Les Routes de la Lavande là chuyến thăm quan dọc các cánh đồng trồng hoa oải hương của Provence. Khách sẽ tới những địa điểm có liên quan tới việc trồng và chế tạo hương thơm từ oải hương, như các đồn điền, các vườn hoa có mô hình minh họa các kỹ thuật chưng cất.



Nếu đi từ Nice hoặc Cannes, bạn có thể dễ dàng tới Grasse bằng xe ô tô. Le Couvent des Minimes Hotel and Spa, tại Mane cạnh đó, tọa lạc tại một nhà tu cũ xây từ nhiều thế kỷ trước, có truyền thống chế tạo sản phẩm dưỡng da thiên nhiên. Cơ sở này hiện thuộc sở hữu của L’Occitane và các sản phẩm của hãng được sử dụng trong spa tại đây.

Nếu tới vào tháng 8, khách không nên bỏ qua Lễ hội hoa nhài tại Grasse từ ngày 5 tới 7/8 và Lễ diễu hành Oải hương tại Valreas từ ngày 6 tới 8/8. Lễ hội Oải hương tại Sault vào ngày 15/8 có âm nhạc, đặc sản, kem oải hương của vùng Provence. Một cánh đồng oải hương nằm ở trung tâm nơi diễn ra lễ hội và khách du lich có cơ hội thử tự tay thu hoạch loài hoa mê hoặc này.

Nguồn: Bưu Điện VN

----------


## hieutt

Quá đẹp. Ở VN mà có chỗ này chắc các đội chụp ảnh cưới đến đông như quân nguyên

----------

